

Internetarchive.bak - edward
http://archiveteam.org/index.php?title=INTERNETARCHIVE.BAK&hn

======
sp332
Current status: [http://iabak.archiveteam.org/](http://iabak.archiveteam.org/)

Helping out is super easy: On Linux or Mac, git clone
[https://github.com/ArchiveTeam/IA.BAK/](https://github.com/ArchiveTeam/IA.BAK/)
and run the iabak script. It will walk you through setup.

[https://archive.org/donate](https://archive.org/donate)

------
userbinator
This is what 21(decimal)PB looks like in terms of Backblaze storage pods:

[https://www.backblaze.com/blog/why-now-is-the-time-for-
backb...](https://www.backblaze.com/blog/why-now-is-the-time-for-backblaze-to-
build-a-270-tb-storage-pod/)

------
Mithrandir
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9147719](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9147719)

and (more recently)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9602868](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9602868)

